# SERIOUS pain in thigh post injection.



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Easy all, running a 750mg/week Testoviron depot by BayerSchering and usually jab in the glute most of the time as its easier as it gets done by my girl.

Decided to give the glute a break as it gets too much injection near the same area, jabbed perfectly normally in the thigh, aspirated etc obviously but about 4 hours later my leg was so painful, it was like not training legs for 6 months then smashing out squats, just couldnt / cant still walk.

Not sure why this is as the gear is pharma grade and it doesnt hurt at all in the ass.

Will the pain subside slowly im guessing? thanks all


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cutoshreds said:


> Easy all, running a 750mg/week Testoviron depot by BayerSchering and usually jab in the glute most of the time as its easier as it gets done by my girl.
> 
> Decided to give the glute a break as it gets too much injection near the same area, jabbed perfectly normally in the thigh, aspirated etc obviously but about 4 hours later my leg was so painful, it was like not training legs for 6 months then smashing out squats, just couldnt / cant still walk.
> 
> ...


not sure on pharm grade this should not be an issue tho

i have had this with other brands of ug gear in ime it will swell a little maybe go red you will lose definition in thigh it may get red and tender to the toutch and may itch a little and when pressed will make you feel sick but will go in a wk or so. dnt massage it now as ime it will make it worse!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cutoshreds said:


> Easy all, running a 750mg/week Testoviron depot by BayerSchering and usually jab in the glute most of the time as its easier as it gets done by my girl.
> 
> Decided to give the glute a break as it gets too much injection near the same area, jabbed perfectly normally in the thigh, aspirated etc obviously but about 4 hours later my leg was so painful, it was like not training legs for 6 months then smashing out squats, just couldnt / cant still walk.
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Everone told me it's easier in quad bt seeing things like this makes me' wonder!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

injected just 1ml of test in my glute saturday. ar*e is still on fire.

some jabs dont hurt at all. the odd one is just plain agony.

this im sure to complain to Cameron about.

crazy days, jewish times.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Love quad jabs best buy far.

Or bi

Or delt

Or pec


----------



## Mr.Reiny (Aug 10, 2010)

If you're not used to quad injections, it makes sense. Especially for the quads since there lots of nerves in that area. I like delt injections very much and i want to try ventrogluteal.

I am currently using Greek Testoviron Enanthate at 500mgs per week and i am loving it. I alternate delts with no problems and no post-injection soreness.

I warm up the vial in hot water and i really take my time when injecting. Maybe 40-60 seconds. After that i massage the area very thoroughly for 5 minutes or so and there's no pain at all.


----------



## baza666 (Jun 19, 2009)

i got the same in my thigh jabbed 1 & 1/2 ml of pro tech industries EQ and 1 ml of cido together in my outer thigh on monday. all was well until last night when i started gettin a dead leg, today it feels like i been hit with a hammer. jabbed 2 ml of cido in delts at same time and no problem there!


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

ouch!! is all i can say


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

first ever cycle and running t400 jabbed my quad and its pritty painfull i must say lmao


----------



## Mr.Reiny (Aug 10, 2010)

Graham Mc said:


> first ever cycle and running t400 jabbed my quad and its pritty painfull i must say lmao


The original T-400 is said to be extremely painfull. So painful that some users switch testosterones in the middle of the cycle or even stop the cycle completely.

I haven't tried it and i am never going to. There are much better options out there and pharma grade as well.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Mr.Reiny said:


> The original T-400 is said to be extremely painfull. So painful that some users switch testosterones in the middle of the cycle or even stop the cycle completely.
> 
> I haven't tried it and i am never going to. There are much better options out there and pharma grade as well.


im using Bio-chem test 400 the break down is

100 / test enathate

150/ test cypionate

150/ test decanaote

a good couple of hours post injection you start to feel a proper dead leg and that pain remains for a good 3 days, dunno if its because im just getting used to it, although the amount of things ive red about it, it looks as if its just painful in general lol


----------



## Mr.Reiny (Aug 10, 2010)

Graham Mc said:


> im using Bio-chem test 400 the break down is
> 
> 100 / test enathate
> 
> ...


So the rumors are true. 

Have you ever you used bio-chem or pro-chem test prop? Is it painful? I am asking because i am probably going to use either of the two for my next cycle.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

could it be due to the volume of what you are injecting in there?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> not sure on pharm grade this should not be an issue tho
> 
> i have had this with other brands of ug gear in ime it will swell a little maybe go red you will lose definition in thigh it may get red and tender to the toutch and may itch a little and when pressed will make you feel sick but will go in a wk or so. *dnt massage it now as ime it will make it worse*!


I dont'k know Jim, i had the same problem (to the point where i could put no pressure on my leg at all) and after 4 days i tried to deep massage it. And by the end of the night, most of the pain was gone and i could walk fine.

Could this have been due to undispersed oil do you think?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I found it hit and miss with PIP in the thigh.

Fvckin' voodoo magic, mon!


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Assume thats the Testoviron you got recently in Thailand mate - its a very thick oil (the thickest ive ever used)

Did you disperse the oil properly after injecting (massage it well)?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, yeah to this date still it hurts like a ... Just kept spraying deep heat all over it to warm the muscle which seems to help very slightly. Otherwise it just hurts a lot, and yes i got the test depot 250 in Bkk recently.

I massaged.. honestly. quite briefly post injection to try and disperse the oil but obviously wasnt enough. Not sure why when i jab in the glute it doesnt hurt at all because the oil is the same thickness?

i did 500mg in the leg and 250 in the glute so i thought that should be ok. obviously not...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I got this on my first quad injections. It's the opening of a new site. I had mega dead legs first time, can inject liquid metal now. Worse thing with quads vs glutes is I cannot help but twitch thighs and needle just has a mind of its own starts flicking all over the place. I got this pain from test e (iranian)


----------



## testee (Aug 10, 2010)

i love the quad, for me it was only sore the first few times then after each was hit twice there was no soreness at all. I think the glutes are akward as hell if doing by urself and i'm no monster but its hard to reach back there!


----------



## testee (Aug 10, 2010)

and i'm pretty sure the flicking all over the place mean you've hit a nerve cause it goes in like butter! lol


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'm going through the same thing. I rushed a jab on monday. forced a cold 1ml into my thigh and i'm still limping today. It hurts to even change gear on my bike. But movement and keeping it warm will help mate.
> 
> Should go in a couple more days.. It happens sometimes :whistling:


Yeah its really difficult changing gear on my bike too lol. Especially with my sports riding position just makes it that much more uncomfortable.

Just wacked a hot water bottle on it and dropped a couple of nurofens which has subsided the pain slightly.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont'k know Jim, i had the same problem (to the point where i could put no pressure on my leg at all) and after 4 days i tried to deep massage it. And by the end of the night, most of the pain was gone and i could walk fine.
> 
> Could this have been due to undispersed oil do you think?


maybe by 4days this was the case but now for the op it is the body swelling not the oil that is causing the pain by day 4 alot of the swelling will have gon down then maybe you can massage and spread it out but when its red and tender id not toutch it lol maybe ice it for a few days to bring down the swelling then try and move the oil?


----------

